
Introducing Gmail Mic Drop - Jarred
https://gmail.googleblog.com/2016/03/introducing-gmail-mic-drop.html
======
freehunter
The Internet becomes very hard to use on April Fool's Day.

------
f_allwein
How will we explain to alien scientists that 1/365 of or news output is
potentially untrustworthy...?

~~~
nolite
I'd put that closer to 364/365...

------
timClicks
It's 1 April here in New Zealand already and was sure the two were connected
(noticed my Gmail change a few minutes ago) until I saw the date on that post.

